# IIS Webserver - Probleme mit Hostname



## Lord-Roli (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

wir haben als Projekt folgende Aufgabe: IIS-Webserver aufsetzen und es soll in dem Netzwerk über z.B. http://iis.gruppe-3.com erreichbar sein.
Soweit hab ich alles hinbekommen nur lässt sich meine Seite nur über die IP-Adresse aufrufen, hab schon einiges probiert wie Bindungen setzen über Host den Hostnamen auflösen usw. es will einfach nicht funktionieren.

Was mache ich falsch?

Gruß
Rolf


----------

